
Ask HN: What is the “jquery” of PHP? - redxblood
I have been using PHP for a while now, but I always did it raw - no frameworks.<p>Is there an &quot;all purpose&quot; PHP framework that I should know of? Kinda like jquery is a javascript simplifier in a way, that can be used for pretty much anything.
======
realPubkey
I think the major php-framework is laravel:
[https://laravel.com/](https://laravel.com/)

